# Your Favorite Hot Sauces



## flash (Dec 19, 2007)

I collect the stuff. You ought to see our Pantry. We have a new place we hit on our way to visit the In-Laws in Franklin, NC. Hillside Orchards Farms near Tiger, Georgia.  I love their 5 Pepper hot sauce, but can't find a photo of it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






But, here are some of my other favs. 



Tobasco Chipolte....nice sauce, good flavor, mild hot



Cholula....probably my favorite "go to" sauce. Great on EVERYTHING. We even use it on Eggs. Excellent flavor with just the right amount of heat.



GatorHammock....great sauce for Ribs



Scorned Woman.....this is close to my limit. We add a very little of this to Chili to give it a better punch.

And for those of you that love any of the Dave's Insanity sauces, you should be shot.


----------



## richtee (Dec 19, 2007)

Cholula and believe it or not...good ole Frank's. Can't be beat for a milder sauce! For the hotter stuff...Melinda's ***   Yum!


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 19, 2007)

Guess my favorite is good ol' Louisiana Hot Sauce. Makes killer Buffalo wings.
Son Michael brought me a case (12 bottles) of some stuff called Weed Killer, and it is.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 19, 2007)

good ol chewie chewie......LOLOL.......its what i call Cholula......LOVE that stuff........

Franks..........

and San Luis........the way i found this, was, last time we was in our local mex. grocery store......i went to the hot sauce section, and watched to see what they was buying..........this San Luis was the most often bought hot sauce..........i figured the mexican amercians should know.......its great stuff........just enuff heat, and still has taste


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 19, 2007)

OMG!  I can't even begin to answer this...we use tabasco on a lot, but for different food we use different sauces.  I took the hubby to 2007 Fiery foods & BBQ show in Albuquerque last March.  We came home with around 50 jars of sauces, rubs, you name it.  My absolute FAVORITE wing sauce is Defcon 2.  It was one of the scovie winners from 2006 I believe.  Below is a link to the 08 scovie winners.  There are many categories, so check them all out.  Check out the fresh salsa winner too, he had some great stuff.  Seriously though, we have probably 75 bottles of hot sauce.  Everytime a friend goes some where or sees something unique, they buy a bottle for us! 

http://www.fiery-foods.com/scovies/list.asp


----------



## dionysus (Dec 19, 2007)

I usually make my own. Have recipes if anyone is interested .....


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 19, 2007)

We make a couple of batches up from our own fresh peppers.  Fresh is the best!


----------



## richtee (Dec 19, 2007)

I am interested... :{) I think I'm addicted to recipes   WHEE!


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 19, 2007)

FOR ALL OF YOU ADDING HEAT TO PLEASE....RICHTEE YA SHOULD SEE THIS HERE IN MICHIGAN AT MEIJERS...THE BEST HEAT ADDITIVE I HAVE EVER KNOWN..  WHY BECAUSE IT DOESNT ADD A FLAVOR....MAKE YOUR FAVORITE  SAUCE ..ADD JUST A SPOON FULL TO START.. TRUST ME 1 SPOONFULL WILL  SMOKE YA   BUT NOT TO BAD.. 2 SPOONS FULL ..AFTERBURNERS..3 SPOONS FULL WOW YOU LOVE HEAT..4 OR MORE ..CAPTION KIRK .. WE HAVE AN ANTIMATTER EXPLOSION....IM ADDDING THESE SPOONFULLS TO ABOUT 16 OUNCES OF SAUCE..AND THE BEST THING IS JUST ADDS THE HEAT NOT ANY DIFFRNT FLAVOR..HERES A PIC OF THE BOTTLE

 BE WARNED .ADD TO TASTE..I MEAN IT..


----------



## jts70 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm interested too!!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 19, 2007)

i agree on that chipolte sauce........heat WITH taste.........


----------



## packplantpath (Dec 19, 2007)

Yes, this is hot stuff.  It also doubles as a concrete stain remover.  Said so on the bottle anyway.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm with Flash on the Tabasco Chipotle, Cholula, and add Crystal's. I don't use hot sauce as much as I used to... but the above are still at the top of my list. Good choices Flash.


----------



## flash (Dec 19, 2007)

As I said, Dave needs to be shot. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Your right though, it is all heat and no flavor. LOL


----------



## invader q (Dec 19, 2007)

Franks is my fave for milder stuff too.  Then "Spicy Chit" for something with a little more bite ( http://www.chits.com/spicychit.html ) and for the scorched innerds stuff, I like "See Jane on Fire" http://www.sweatnspice.com/prodimage...ne_on_fire.jpg


----------



## dionysus (Dec 19, 2007)

Richtee/Jeff

I am having trouble uploading the file .... apparently it's too large. If you would like PM me with an email address and I can send the file to you ....


----------



## flash (Dec 19, 2007)

You guys sound like us. We love to look at them, but some are just pure trash and more for the funny bottle they come in. I like to do some taste tasting first, if I can, then select the good ones.  Dave's Insanity sauces were just too much and I LIKE hot, but not his. I guess you can use it, like I do with the Scorned Woman, just adding a teaspoon or less to a big pot of chili to kick it up several notches. Definantly not a sauce to sprinkle on your morning eggs though


----------



## goat (Dec 19, 2007)

Cholula is my favorite.


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 19, 2007)

Tabasco Chipolte and Crystal hot sauce are what I use most.

*Butt*, I found this stuff last weekend, gave it the finger test and it is way yummy! This isn't quite like what has been mentioned here, it is thick like mustard and has a great horseradish flavor with that wasabi zing... this will go great with beef!


----------



## iso (Dec 19, 2007)

There used to be a small shop off Kam Highway between Pearl Harbor and Honolulu that had walls of hot sauces. Hot B*tch at the beach was one of my favorites. A little dab will do ya :)


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 19, 2007)

Of course we are interested. Now get to posting!


----------



## seaham358 (Dec 19, 2007)

I LOVE Frank's .... It has great taste and some heat.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Dec 19, 2007)

Hard to choose a favorite. I like Virginia Gentleman Chipotle, Tabasco Chipotle, Franks, El Yucateco Chile Habenero green, and am always trying different ones whenever possible.


----------



## dionysus (Dec 19, 2007)

Mike, won't let me post, says file is too large. I have been emailing it to anyone who PMs me with their email address


----------



## flash (Dec 19, 2007)

I've not seen this one, but I use the one below all the time. GREAT with smoked fish, such as blues or spanish. Squirt some on a Ritz Cracker then add a slice of fish. Excellent.


----------



## linescum (Dec 19, 2007)

i am a die hard tabasco man (carry some in the truck for those establishments that don't offer it). put it on almost eveything there is..and i also love the Dave's insanity sauce for those nights that my buddies say they love their wings hot


----------



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

Had it. Hate it. TOO damm hot and no point. I don't need JUST heat. I can get that by tossing in a hab, alot cheaper.


----------



## crawdaddy (Dec 20, 2007)

I just picked up a bottle of "HOT SAUCE" "Salsa Picante de CHILE HABANERO" which is out of Mexico I think... elyucateco.com .  Haven't cooked with it yet but the finger test said it was hot but with good flavor.......then again I like hot though.  
Iso - we just moved to Hawaii, not far from the Kam highway, windward Oahu - any other details of this shop you speak of? 
Louisiana Hot Sauce and good ole Tobasco are the go to guys for us usually.


----------



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

Yanno, I had not thought about it, but the sauce recipes inspired me <Thanks Dionysus!> to maybe make some from the new batch of the Smitty's 6-15 when it comes in...Hmmm...


----------



## vlap (Dec 20, 2007)

Once upon a time before I knew what Daves Insanity Sauce was I got a bottle and without tasting it proceeded to douse my mac n cheese with it like I would with tobasco.
First bite I knew I was in trouble. Second bite I was wondering why the sky was turning colors. Well by the time I finished the world was upside down and I was feeling real funny.
I should have stopped at the first bite but i was tired and didn't want to make another pot of mac n cheese so I suffered through it.
Like many here I don't care for a chile sauce if it has lost flavor in its quest for heat. Pointless in my mind.


----------



## rodbuilder (Dec 20, 2007)

I never go anywhere without my Cholula.  Keep one in my RV as well as my house...  I'm not a big fan of regular Tabasco but I haven't tried the Chipotle flavor yet...


----------



## flash (Dec 20, 2007)

As I stated early, Dave needs to be taken out back somewhere and shot.


----------



## flash (Dec 20, 2007)

LOL, we keep one in the truck also. Just in case our road trip stops to mexican restaurants does not have any.


----------



## shellbellc (Dec 20, 2007)

Another excellent tabasco is the garlic flavor....I've never seen it in the stores, but they have it at their website. 

http://countrystore.tabasco.com/inde...46&moreid=C288


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 20, 2007)

This Thread Is Adding Heat..you Can Add Alot Of The Things Mentioned Here..allwith Good Results. But Keep In Mind Alot Of These Additives Change The Flavor Of Your Home Made Sauces  Or You Comercial Sauces.. My Point Being  Under Professional Hands This Sauce Works ..no Added Flavors To Your Sauce Just Heat..sweet Sauce Is Still Sweet ..just Make Sure You Dont Over Do It..if You Dont Trust Your Self..well This Sauce Isnt For You..i Think Shooting It Has Been Mentioned..
  Who The Heck  Added It To Mac And Cheese ..man..dont Disrespect It If You Put It On Straight...ouch..feel For Ya..but Wow..next Case..
 This Is An Open Forum....this Works..you Make Your Own Sauce.. Like How The Flavors Taste..just Need A Bit More Heat..here Ya Go..


----------



## packplantpath (Dec 20, 2007)

The one time I tried insanity, it was straight up.  I'm not really sure about the not having taste thing, because my taste buds instantly disintegrated.


----------



## mavadakin (Dec 20, 2007)

YOU CANT USE THIS STRAIGHT..GEEZ EVERYONE..USE IT TO ADD HEAT..BE VERY CAREFULL .IF YOUR AN AMATURE..SHOOT IT..AS MENTIONED


----------



## flash (Dec 20, 2007)

Calm down, no reason to yell. I understand what you are saying. I guess most people tend to add sauce for flavor and a smattering of heat.  Dave's is not something you can do that with. Is it the hottest sauce, not by far. There are far worst, whose only point is scoville units and have nothing to do with taste. As with Scorned Woman, you do not just throw it on Chicken wings, well unless you have a death wish 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  But added in small amounts to chili or stews, its not bad.


----------



## abelman (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey Flash, I finally showed up, LOL....

Anyway, I make a lot of my sauces and experiment. One I just ran across lately in a grilling recipe is made up of Tequilla, lime juice, orange juice, jalapenos, etc. It is really more of a marinade that is reduced with heat. 

It is so good I am palying around with it to try a make it more into a sauce. I'm going to try it as both when we do a low and slow pulled brisket on Christmas to go along with the rest of the meal.


----------



## richtee (Dec 20, 2007)

As an aside, I don't think he's yelling...I think its easier to read   ;{)


----------



## flash (Dec 20, 2007)

Good to see some of the FS members showing up here. Make sure you do a Roll Call and introduce yourself. And start a thread with some of your sauces you make


----------



## ron50 (Dec 20, 2007)

Any try Blair's line of sauces? 

I hear their Sudden Death sauce is pretty good.


----------



## zach5483 (Nov 12, 2015)

I realize this is the first post in like 8 years, but hey I like the question.

I love hot sauces.  Love them.  If I see a new one in the store, I get it. I have certain ones for certain things.

My favorites:

#1 Go to:  Tabasco.  I put it on everything.  If I can put meat on a tortilla, add sour cream, and a healthy couple of dashes of Tabasco I am in heaven!  Its good on anything that needs a kick.  I even like to mix it with ketchup for dipping fries every now and then.

#2 Valentina: Made in Mexico.  Great flavor.  Cheap.  I love Cholula, but it cost to much, or I use to much, whatever.  It never last long.  I can get a giant bottle of this and it taste just as good, for less than $2.  Get the yellow, not the black.  The black is hotter, but loses flavor on the trip.  I also like Tapatio, its more widespread.

#3 Siracha:  Another good on everything sauce.  Great on a grilled cheese, or in soup.

#4 Trappey's Louisana:  Great for fried foods like Gizzards and fried Chicken, or for Creole/Cajun dishes.

These are my go to's.  I have a lot more, but they do not get used as much.


----------



## rajuncajun19485 (Nov 17, 2015)

I totally agree [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 17, 2015)

Alberta Crude has become my favorite in the last year or so. Local brand obviously. I love this stuff!!

More warning labels needed IMO 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_20151117_131617.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 17, 2015


















IMG_20151117_131642.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 17, 2015


----------



## palladini (Apr 9, 2016)

I so do know this is an old post, but me being a Pepperhead, just have to make a comment.

I have a Hot Sauce Store in our Town and I visit it often.  I eat any chicken with a Scotch Bonnet Hot sauce.  I make my own Chili Powder, based on dried and crushed Habernaro Peppers I have 3 Ghost pepper sauces in my fridge. 

The Hot Sauce Store, every year makes a special sauce a limit of 50 to 60 bottles are are made and you need to have connections to get a hold of one.  This one is a very good Ghost pepper sauce













100_5023 (1280 x 853).jpg



__ palladini
__ Apr 9, 2016






These are few more of my collection of hot sauces, something my better half would never touch!













100_5024 (1280 x 853).jpg



__ palladini
__ Apr 9, 2016






And as this year caries, my garden is going to be a Hot Sauce/Salsa garden, I will post pictures on this thread in the fall


----------



## jamazz (May 6, 2016)

I'm looking to make some hot sauce cause the options in the Deleware Valley are weak. Anyone know any good recipe or two? I have a high tolerance for heat so I wouldn't be opposed to ghost peppers. I even have a handful dried.


----------



## palladini (May 7, 2016)

Go to Youtube, use the search engine there. type in Hot Sauce Recipes and view some Videos and read the Video Descriptions, and make some tweaks if and when needed, you will come up with something that way, and have fun doing so!


----------



## bigfish68 (May 20, 2016)

I collect these every chance I get... I've mostly been picking them up in the Caribbean Islands.  My last few were:

Karl's Home Grown Hot Sauce - very good and a nice kick

Eaton's Hot Jamican Scotch Bonnet Pepper Sauce - good flav and a real kick to the teeth

Then a coworker brought me back a bottle of:

Nando's Extra Hot Peri-Peri Sauce - made in South Africa - very good and flavorful  

For a local vendor here in the US, I'd look up CaJohn's Firey Foods out of Columbus OH.  Tons to choose from.  I always find something there to bring back.


----------



## adamr (Jun 18, 2016)

I usually go with Tapatío or Valentina extra hot.


----------

